
Stop bouncing: tips for website success - peter123
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/stop-bouncing-tips-for-website-success.html
======
pedalpete
I have been under the impression that where the author mentions 'clicks' on a
page, that is actually recording the loading of a new page. Anybody care to
correct me on this. Therefore (if I am correct), bounce rates are not
effective on ajax heavy sites where pages and the analytics javascript are not
reloaded, and analytics can therefore not track the changes in the user
session.

